# Lighting a Picture



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Maybe a pinhole trim?


http://www.houzz.com/photos/recessed-lighting/pinhole-recessed-lights


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

What brand and model of 5" trim did you use?

Did you use a standard BR30 flood?

What does the Decor look like? Sleek and modern or subdued?


----------



## Walnuts240 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lightolier 1076 basic baffle with a regular br30 65w. Decor is classic old school


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

I am able to do a walk through with each customer so I can show them a bunch of options and then let them pick which one they have a preference for. I bring a few cans with cords on them and also a few different trims and lamps and then light them up to show what each one does. I also have dimmers for them to show what each one does as well. A lot of times the customers don't know what they want or don't know what options they have or don't use the proper terminology when choosing. I feel like they then make a more informed choice for there taste this way.
In this case from what I can picture in my mind what this may look like I might try a Sylvania LED BR30 2700K flood with a Lutron CFL/LED compatible dimmer. That way in can be dialed in on what intensity the light is at for their preference. 
I think another big key is what are the colors of the subject, matting, frame, and the house decor that you are going to light up. Lots of variables, sorry for the rambling...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Walnuts240 said:


> Best recessed lights to accent a framed photo? I put in mr16s and the customer absolutely hated it so I swapped them out for 5 inch br30s and she was happy. Kind of defeats the whole concept of accent lighting. Any experiences with this?
> 
> I've tried wall washers and gimbals with mixed results. Looking for a good system.


Lesson learned...Always let the customer pick the fixture.


----------

